# LG Flatron IPS236 "DVI POWER SAVING MODE" Need help !



## InTraniC (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen den im Titel genannten Bildschirm gekauft. 
Heute habe ich den Monitor an meinem PC angeschlossen. Zuerst habe ich es Mit einem DVI Kabel versucht. 
Doch der Bildschirm zeigte mir nur "DVI Power saving mode" an. Das Problem habe ich eine Zeit lang gegooglet aber keine passende Lösung gefunden.
Von einem Kumpel hab ich mir ein HDMI Kabel ausgeliehen und sofort angeschlossen. Der Bildschirm zeigte das Bild vom PC an aber in einer komischen Auflösung.

Hat jmnd von euch vlt. eine Idee, wie ich den PC mit dem Monitor über DVI verbinden kann, ohne dass die "power saving mode" Meldung erscheint? :/  

Habe die Grafikkarte "ATI Radeon HD 5700", falls es euch hilft.

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Sirazyx (8. Januar 2012)

Zur "power saving mode" kann ich sagen, dass LGs damit meinen, dass sie kein Eingangssignal haben und daher in den Stromsparmodus(sprich Standby) gehen und auf ein Signal warten. Zum 2. Problem(mit HDMI) wäre meine Frage ob deine Grafikkarte die aktuellsten Treiber hat. Sollte dies der Falls sein, müsstest du gucken ob Windows den Bildschirm als LG Flatron erkennt oder bloß als standartmonitor. Wenn der Standartmonitor anzeigt, musst du im Handbuch deines LGs nachgucken was du tun musst (Get started oder so Ähnlich)
Lg


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

haste nur DVI-d kabel und zweiter kabel VGA brauchste net anschlissen?


mfg Nik


----------



## InTraniC (8. Januar 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Wenn ich über HDMI reingeh müsst es doch auch über den DVI Anschluss gehen oder? Das kommt ya von derselben Grafikkarte.

Mein GraKa Treiber zeigt mir an, dass der Monitor " IPS236 " benutzt wird, das ist auch richtig. Zudem zeigt er mir noch an dass die Auflösung von 1920*1080 px benutzt wird (Das ist auch die Auflösung vom Monitor).
Aber ich sehe immer noch einen schwarzen Rand an den seiten (5cm breit).


@nik, ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz.
Ich habe im Moment nur ein normales DVI Kabel angeschlossen (War beim Bildschirm dabei)


----------



## Research (8. Januar 2012)

Könnte es sein das der Bildschirm falsch konfiguriert ist?

Schließe ihm auch mal an andere Anschlüsse/PCs an.


----------



## InTraniC (8. Januar 2012)

Hab mein Laptop über VGA angeschlossen, das funktionierte wunderbar.

Hab noch ein bisschen in der Treiber Software rumgeguckt. Anscheinend ist noch ein 2. Bildschirm aktiviert. Als ich den deaktiviert habe, wurde der Monitor schwarz und zeigte "HDMI Power saving mode" an
:S


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

laso bei prad steht netzkabel,DVI kabel und analoge VGA kabel im lieferumfang
haste genauso auf bildschirm

mfg Nik   http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2011/test-lg-ips236v-teil2.html


----------



## InTraniC (8. Januar 2012)

ya genau dass ist der Bildschirm den ich hab. Das VGA Kabel kann ich leider nicht anschliessen, da meine GraKa kein VGA Anschluss hat. Ich hatte mal einen Adapter von VGA auf DVi, der ist aber leider weg


----------



## Nik1991 (8. Januar 2012)

haste mini HDMI ->HDMI dann schliss mit moni durch HDMi ->HDMI

mfg Nik


----------

